# Adventures Dark and Deep Player’s Manual: A Gygaxian Vision Made Manifest by Joseph Bloch



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 14, 2014)

I like the idea of Adventures Dark & Deep, but beyond being a historical curiosity, I'm not sure what it has to offer my own C&C-based game. I'm incorporating material from other games -- allowing clerics to convert prepared spells to heals, bringing in Mighty Deeds of Arms from DCC for fighters -- but I'm unclear, beyond the new classes, which I know are available under a separate cover, what this book line offers that's new and different, assuming I'm not interested in the skills.

Are there a lot of "new" spells, or are they things we've all seen in other editions of the game?

When/if you review the monster book, the same applies there. I don't need another source of all the SRD monsters, for instance, although I get such is useful for those who just use this as their core system.


----------

